# Hello from Rochester NY



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

And hello to you from Wellsville NY! Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## quinnow1 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome! Hope your season treated you well.


----------



## jamec9869 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi! I'm Jame. I've just visited this forum. Happy to get acquainted with you. Thank


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* quinnow1. Have fun here.


----------



## shrewdoo (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh, hey. My hometown! I haven't lived there for a couple years, mind you, but I know it like the back of my hand  Howdy!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

shrewdoo said:


> Oh, hey. My hometown! I haven't lived there for a couple years, mind you, but I know it like the back of my hand  Howdy!


:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* shrewdoo. Have fun here.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

welcome to the site.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT
Have a GREAT archery experience here!*
:wav:


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## GRISSOM77 (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign:To Archery Talk!


----------



## tiuser (Mar 22, 2009)

:welcomesign: :welcome: *Welcome to Archery Talk* :welcome: :welcomesign:


----------



## quinnow1 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind welcomes!


----------



## GRISSOM77 (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome to AT glad to have ya


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

